
Chai – An open source neural network library - chang2301
https://github.com/SullyChen/Chai
======
gcp
There's nothing in here. No idea why it's getting upvoted.

Closest real thing is this: [https://github.com/tiny-dnn/tiny-
dnn](https://github.com/tiny-dnn/tiny-dnn)

------
mountaineer22
Is this also an assert library name?

~~~
Trufa
Definitely, and a household name: [http://chaijs.com/](http://chaijs.com/)

------
turingbook
It is from a 17 year old high school student:
[https://github.com/SullyChen](https://github.com/SullyChen) .

~~~
tga
That's not so relevant.

A smart, motivated 17 year old high school student could very well write an
interesting ML library.

edit: removed negative negativity

~~~
michaelmior
The OP could have equally been saying that it's impressive that a 17 year old
high school wrote such an interesting library.

~~~
tga
So true, you got me on that one! I'm totally on board with this
interpretation.

------
akshayB
Chai means Tea in Hindi language.

~~~
moondowner
And in almost half of the world ;) (e.g. all the red dots in the map
[http://wals.info/feature/138A#2/25.5/143.8](http://wals.info/feature/138A#2/25.5/143.8))

------
traviswingo
I feel like people are upvoting this without following the link and looking
first...

